# Pool Cue Pen??



## USAFVET98 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just asked to make a custom pen that resembles a pool cue.. I need Ideas or techniques. Im going to go try a few things. Please let me know. I checked the library and didnt see anything.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 28, 2011)

Brian, Here's one I made a couple years ago. The back half was cocobolo and the front maple. I used black slimline parts for the nib and finial and a gold comfort size center band. The base was made from a chipped, and otherwise worthless #3 ball, so I thought this was a good use for it.

I'm sure there'll be other ideas, but this is what I came up with back then. I'll have to revisit and see what I can come up with for a sequel some day.


----------



## TomW (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=81727&highlight=pool+cue


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's another design to consider but add another wedge 90degrees from the first one.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=82200


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's one I did to resemble the butt of a cue.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 28, 2011)

USAFVET98 said:


> I was just asked to make a custom pen that resembles a pool cue.. I need Ideas or techniques. Im going to go try a few things. Please let me know. I checked the library and didnt see anything.


 
I would browse the threads Skiprat started.  A few months back he did a tutorial where he showed tons of photos with step by step explanations on how to cut the cue pens.  Funny no one mentioned it since half the people above probably learned how to make the design from him!


----------



## qballizhere (Jun 29, 2011)

Found these two hope they help.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65140

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79294


----------

